# PC überhitzt?



## Chronix (1. August 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei spielen und rechenuntensiven anwendungen Startet mein PC mitten im laufenden betrieb einfach neu. Ohne VOrwarnung etc.!
Das Problem hatte ich bereits letztes Jahr in den heißen Monaten und dachte daher es ist nichts besonderes, habe malwieder meinen großen Kühler eingebaut und dachte es sei so ganz ok!
Dadurch gingen die Abstürze auch drastisch zurrück! (Habe zusätzlich das Gehäuse geöffnet und einen Ventilator danebengestellt)

Allerdings haben wir heute geradeeinmal 25° ind er Wohnung und der PC stürzt (bei ausgeschaltetem Ventilator) bereits ab!
Und das bei einem uralten Spiel!
Ein Rechner der HL2 in mittleren Auflösungen flüssig darstellt sollte ja in der Lage sein ein spiel das eigentlich nur einen 800MhZ Prozessor braucht bei 25° ohne Absturz abspielen zu können!

Habe auchmal GTA: Vice City eingelegt und getestet... ist ebenfalls relativ schnell abgestürzt... 

Nur bei den aktuellen Temperaturen kann es jawohl kaum überhitzung sein oder?
Außer im Sommer habe ich nie solche Probleme! Da stürzt der PC niemals einfach so ab und ist sehr laufstabiel!

Hat irgendjemand eine erklärung dafür?


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2006)

Also erstmal, selbst ein Spiel das auf einem 400mhz Rechner flüssig läuft, wird deiner CPU soviel Leistung abverlangen wie vorhanden ist.
Es gibt da einige ausnahmen, aber gerade bei 3D Engines ist das generell üblich, fabriziert dann auch mehr FPS usw...

Hast du mal überprüft ob der Kühler richtig auf der CPU draufsitzt ? Leitpaste auch nicht vergessen und richtig aufgetragen ? Und wie ist die Temperatur der CPU unter Last ?

Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, mach das PC Gehäuse zu, und bau dir Gehäuselüfter ein.
Ein offenes Gehäuse kühlt in der Regel schlechter, als ein geschlossenes mit Lüftern.

Es wäre auch interessant welche CPU und Motherboard du hast, ich hatte mal ein Board das total überempfindlich auf eine heise CPU ( bei Temperaturen die diese locker vertragen hätte ) abgeschalten hat.

Wie sieht es aus mit der Kühlung der Grafikkarte ? Diese Dinger neigen dazu sehr schnell zuzustauben.
Manche Netzteile neigen auch dazu den Hitzetod zu sterben, da ist Druckluft zum "Durchpusten" ein wahres Wundermittel.

Auf jeden Fall ist dein Problem laut deinen Aussagen auf eine unzureichende Kühlung irgendeiner (oder mehrerer) Komponenten zurückzuführen.


----------



## Chronix (1. August 2006)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps!
Die CPU-Temperatur muss ich gleich mal nachmessen!
Genaues fabrikat kann ich dir weder beim Board noch bei der CPU sagen, da ich den PC damals als fertigpc gekauft habe und nirgends unterlagen oder Hinweisschilder auf Typ des Bords vorhanden waren.

Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 6800LE mit eigenem Kühler.
Wobei ich denke, dass der PC an sich ganz gut gekühlt ist!
Habe wiegesagt das gehäuse offen und einen Lüfter (30cm durchmesser) direkt daraufgerichtet! Die Luft wird hinten durch 2 kleinere Lüfter wieder herausgezogen.

Das Netzteil könnte vielleicht der Grund sein!
Habe den PC desöfteren schon entstaubt aber das netzteil nochnie von Innen mit Druckluft gesäubert.
Könnte ich mal nachholen.

Habe gerade auch was neues festgestellt.
Nachd em Absturz kam diesmal kein Reboot, sondern es passierte garnichtsmehr! Auch der An/AUs-Schalter war ausser funktion.
Erst nachdem ich das Netzteil ausgeschaltet hatte und nach einer Minute neu eingeschaltet hatte, funktionierte alles wieder normal und ich konnte neu booten.


Edit:
Habe nach dem reboot ca. nach 5 Minuten wieder einen absturz gehabt und mal Spaßeshalber mit der Hand am Lüfter und einigen teilen gefühlt.

Selbst im Winter ist das Gehäuse wahnsinnig heiß bzw. schon am CPU-Lüfter spürt man deutliche Wärme.
Jetzt gerade allerdings war der CPU-Lüfter nichtmal Laufwarm! DSelbst die Ausgangsluft hatte Raumtemperatur.
Die Grafikkarte ebenso!
Auch das gehäuse des netzteils war sogar richtig kalt!

Ich weiß nicht wo da viel Wärme entstehen soll!


Edit2:
Nun fangen die abstürze auchschon im Windowsbetrieb an!
Habe im Internet nach einem Tool zum auslesen der CPU-Daten gesucht und dabei ist der PC wie beschrieben abgestürzt.

Edit3:
Absturz auf der Windows-Oberfäche bei 37° CPU-Temperatur


Edit4:
Prime95 führte beim Test zu nem Absturz nach 8 Minuten, CPU Temperatur ca. 47°


----------



## chmee (2. August 2006)

Prime ist in diesem Fall keine Aussage, Dein Rechner stürzt scheinbar einfach so ab.
Wahrscheinlich steigt Prime das nächste Mal beim Öffnen aus und das nächste Mal wird
es wieder 10min machen.

Such doch mal nach DOS-Benchmarks oder Programmen um zu untersuchen ob 
Dein Win kaputt ist oder - das ist wohl eher der Fall - der Rechner muckt.
47° ist gar nichts, meinen Duron 1400 hab ich damals bis 60° arbeiten lassen.
Dann war aber Sense.

--> Nachschauen, ob die Kondensatoren nahe des Prozessors aufgeplatzt sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chronix (2. August 2006)

Prime setzt aber die CPU unter Last und ich habe länger rumprobiert und der stürzt auch wirklich nur unter Last ab!

Win kaputt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.. habs vor 4 Tagen neu installiert, nur alle treiber draufgezogen und das wars!

Wobei da fällt mir ein, vll klappt der neue Grakatreiber nicht ganz.. nur kann das zu soeinem absturz führen?

Habe auchmal ne Geforce2 MX eingebaut, da lief er längere zeit anstandslos! ( testlauf mit prime 30 minuten lang)

Dann wieder die richtige Karte rein (vorher gesäubert) und er lief eineinhalb stunden ohne mucken, dann absturz!


----------



## Kipperlenny (2. August 2006)

Also mir hört sich das eher an als würden zuwenig Watt aus deinem Netzteil rauskommen 

Entweder weils warm wird, oder weil Staub drin oder einfach nur weil bei höherer Last plötzlich Grafikkarte, Festplatte etc. mal eben mehr Saft haben wollen.

Daraufhin will dann das Netzteil nicht mehr und aus die Maus.

Lösung wäre ein Netzteil kaufen welches mehr Leistung bringt.

Übrigens - offenes Gehäuse: Da ärgerte ich mich mal beim CS spielen und das dumme Cola Glas kippte um - ich sage dir, mach das Gehäuse lieber zu ^^


----------



## Chronix (3. August 2006)

Also die Grafikkarte ist jetzt komplett gesäubert und blitzt wieder wie frisch aus der Fabrik 
Offensichtlich ist im PC auch nichts kaputt (Kondensatoren etc.).

Habe jetzt das Netzteil ausgebaut und werde mal durchmessen wieviel Leistung unter Last herauskommt! Sehen obs dann daran liegt!

Und das Gehäust bleibt trotzdem offen *g*
Der PC steht geschützt genug und schön weit weg von meinem sitzplatz!
(Habe die meien Rechner schön abseits aufgestellt, da kommt so schnell keine Cola etc. hin  Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------

